# Working on a Bridging visa while waiting for Partner visa



## saturatedfat (May 18, 2018)

How hard was it for you to find a job?

Did employers turn you down because of being on a bridging visa?

I have good qualifications and multi lingual with good experience so i doubt finding a job will be hard, i'm more worried about what employers think about hiring people on bridging visas.


----------

